
Apple's Destructive macOS Catalina Update Betrays Trust in Your Broken MBP - behnamoh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2019/10/15/apple-macos-catalina-mac-imac-macbook-pro-32bit-support-microsoft-office-broken-update/
======
ademars94
When they killed Flash everyone freaked out just like this, and now years
later the internet is a better place.

Oh no, I can't play Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 anymore. Someone call an
ambulance, my MBP is "broken".

------
kilo_bravo_3
Was there this much hyperventilating on the Windows side of the house when
16-bit support was removed from Windows XP x64?

~~~
m463
there has always been controversy.

Read "The Two Forces at Microsoft" in

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2004/06/13/how-microsoft-
lost...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2004/06/13/how-microsoft-lost-the-api-
war/)

